# Amber colored discharge



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a 4th time freshener starting to show signs, and since last night she's been having intermittent goopy amber colored discharge. It drips about an inch and then dries up, looking yellowish. I've never seen her discharge this color before labor, just the white/yellow. This seems darker or maybe blood tinged, and I am not sure if I should be alarmed. 

She's bagged up quite a lot, but never gets fully tight before kidding. Last year she made a liar out of me over and over again for two weeks before kidding. She tends to move swiftly with the births after I see discharge, but this time she's just waddling around, ligs soft, rubbing on the goat house, looking for food. She seems ravenous! She's beating everyone up, and the one buck, who has been in with her all along, is acting very bucky this weekend, even going so far as to push me, which he NEVER does.

What do you all think? Anything to be worried about? Should I be hanging out in the goat house tonight with a sleeping bag?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha! Maybe..I just had a little FF kid today. She was acting just like your girl. She had goo that looked slightly blood tinged at 8:00 am and ate all her breakfast and more...she kidded this afternoon with twins at 2:00...you may be camping tonight


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I had a first timer give birth yesterday and it looked like this for several days before.

Conor


----------



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

Makes sense. Last year she got soft and then her ligaments came back, and she discharged for a few days. I felt like such a liar. I think they like to surprise us! I'd like to catch the kids, though, since we do CAE prevention and I pasteurize all the milk before giving it to the kids. 

Let's hope Annabell can relax and just have them before the weekend is through, so I can attend!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like you are about to have some kids on the ground very soon


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They enjoy keeping us on our toes...sounds like she is close..


----------

